# Adam's creators (Adam und die Götter)



## manniac (Oct 27, 2005)

Here i go: The first picture i like to show to you is actually more than just one photograph. i guess it took me more than 200 single shots and several weeks to complete this work.
my intention as in some of my former pictures, was to compose an image that shows the inflation of an event. as events i see divine hands that tear "Adam"'s body apart like in a violen act that both incorporates creation and destruction.

i named the picture Adam's creators (Adam und die Götter), because of the well-known tale from the Bible. i have no religious agenda though and i'm not religious myself. Anyway, as a story i liked the idea of having an Adam being created by a horde of Gods - maybe some sort of metaphor on modern scientists trying to clone a first "man-made" human? i don't know... tell me what you think! 

... and the psd scratches the 2 GB mark 

see more of my work on http://www.manniac.de/en/


----------



## woodsac (Oct 28, 2005)

Very cool! You've obviously done your PS homework  and all that time has rewarded you with a very unique creation :thumbup:


----------



## uberben (Oct 28, 2005)

it honestly creeps me out a bit. i'll probably have wierd dreams now.


----------



## deveel (Oct 28, 2005)

Cool creation! And what's more, the result matches the intent. I wish my PS skills would only scratch the surface of what you did here. Thanks for sharing this and WELCOME here!


----------



## Unimaxium (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow. That's amazing. I have no idea how you did that. awesome photoshop work.


----------



## Rob (Oct 28, 2005)

Interesting stuff and slickly done. Do I detect a certain level of homo-eroticism here?

Rob


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Whoa! very slick. Nice work.

Eric


----------



## M @ k o (Oct 28, 2005)

Neat creation :thumbup:    Welcome to TPF !


----------



## terri (Oct 28, 2005)

Not particularly my style, but without a doubt one of the more interesting images I've seen here. You obviously know your way around PS. 

And while studying the picture, it does make me laugh at your premise over "the inflation of an event". So in that regard, well done! :thumbup:


----------



## manniac (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks to all who shared their opinion with me - i even appreciate the ones who don't like it so much.

@rob: you're quite right with your assumption ;-)
though the intention was not to satisfy a gay audience. i personally think, apart from the guy being nearly naked, it's not as much erotic as creepy.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 28, 2005)

Awesome work.  Very imaginative.   Well done.


----------



## jeroen (Oct 28, 2005)

That's awsome. If I had to crit anything, it's the hand next to his face (coming from the top of the frame). That's bigger then the others. The hand holding the guy's upper left arm seems a bit too small. Specially compared to the arm that's attached to it.
Maybe it won't bug anyone else, but I do drawing for a living...
But I really like it. Very creepy indeed. Great piece.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Oct 28, 2005)

I'd think adam would have some pubic hair... or was it added later?

I don't mean to bust your ball - it's a skillful creation. But the fact that adam's body is fully intact detracts from what you're trying to tell. It's more like: "Heights of Godly Palpation"

I'd go back to the drawing board and dissassemble your adam a bit.


----------



## manniac (Oct 28, 2005)

@jeroen: i agree, the hand right of his face got a big too massive. the hand holding his upper arm is actually dysplastic. i know it's difficult to recognise, so i'll include a close up here:






i thought it an interesting idea to have a not so perfect pair of gods...

@DocFrankenstein: why does Adam need pubic hair? i don't think, he's a mature person...
about being fully intact: there you've got a point. maybe i did not disassemble him, because i was afraid of bringing too much violence in... i mean, i like that kind of platonic cruelty


----------



## NMLeakway (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow!  Amazing work.  Incredibly creative idea and you executed it perfectly!

welcome to TPF


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Oct 28, 2005)

manniac said:
			
		

> maybe i did not disassemble him, because i was afraid of bringing too much violence in... i mean, i like that kind of platonic cruelty


Maybe so... but it doesn't necessarily have to be violent... What did god make the adam from? Clay? Carbon? Celestial Matter? I forgot what the periodic table looked like at the time of the creation...

There's a known photog who shoots digital nudes and superimposes them with "clothy" material, creating the illusion of a person's guts being in a bag... or skin stretching like crazy...

Maybe someone will chime in...


----------



## JonK (Oct 28, 2005)

amazing PS work. Very well done. Image-wise it doesn't do much for me personally but I certainly applaud your creativity and artistic merit.

Welcome to TPF and please post more if you've got 'em.


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 28, 2005)

very creative 

welcome to TPF.


----------



## ozzono (Oct 29, 2005)

A hallucinating work.  
I like much the obtained result.  
He is spectacular.  
Greetings from Spain.


Un trabajo alucinante. 
Me gusta mucho el resultado obtenido. 
Es espectacular. 
Saludos desde España.


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 30, 2005)

very creative work manniac.

I think maybe you should clone his belly button out, as Adam probibly wouldnt have had one. Just a thought


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 30, 2005)

Wonderful.


----------



## photo gal (Oct 30, 2005)

Very imaginative indeed!  : )


----------



## TONYWORKSHOP (Oct 30, 2005)

I like your pictrues, lots of PS work~, and pictures are really outstanding.


----------

